
TC: Former Rothenberg employees allege mistreatment and cash management problems - antonej
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/24/former-rothenberg-employees-allege-mistreatment-and-cash-management-problems/
======
antonej
Latest in a series as TC digs into the backstory.

